# New Tanganyika tank



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,

Just want to share few pics of my new Tanganyika setup:
-aquarium- 30X 24 x 24 optiwhite- up and running from July 13
-1X Vortech MP10 
-2X Eheim classic 2215 and 2217
-1x Fluval 206
- TMC auto top-up 
- 1x heater 250w
- Lights- 3 No TMC Auqaray- 9000k each

Stock
- 7 X calvus black pectoral- only about 2 inch
- 5 x gold head compressiceps- same as above
- 4 x malavi- yellow labs- only temporary

Water changes- 20l every day.

Please comment.


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

WOW. Looks gorgeous. Talk about over-filtration. If this were my tank, i'd add some catfish, synodontis lucipinnis.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah that looks nice!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking tank and mebbe abit overkill on the equipment +) Not needed an ATO or MP10 on my fw tanks. I have considered an mp10 but when the requirement was non-random flow I just didn't see the point of spending that much coin. Love them in my sw tank though. Oh and good job with the photos as well


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for a great comments. I just ordered some new fishes, and they arriving next Tuesday (can't wait). 
I only just closed down my reef tank, and all I can say Cichlids are much more enjoyable.


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Few more pics:


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful and unique tank! What does the filtration add up to in GPH or LPH?


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

It's beautiful, love it! How many fish do you plan to have total? How many gallons do those measurement equate to?

My only comment is the plastic top that is bowed, that piece looks out of place when the rest of the tank looks so perfect. Have you considered a glass top that sits flat & doesn't bow?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks again.
All the fishes are still very small, so it should be ok for another year or so. But as they get bigger, I will have to thing about bigger tank. The plan is the 120cm X 120 cm x 50 cm, with same fishes, plus 5No xenotilapia melanogenys namansi.


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Total filtration is about 2000lph and total aquarium volume about 280 l ( 75g)


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

What are you using as your substrate. I might consider that for my Tanganyika bulid?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd though I'd add 2000 lph is roughly 530 gph


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

AfricanLove- TMC Coral sand


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, one more pic, with evening light only, and rear blue led.


----------

